# Self driving cars will kill people, here's why you need to get over it.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://thenextweb.com/contributors...ople-heres-why-you-need-to-get-over-it/?amp=1


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> https://thenextweb.com/contributors...ople-heres-why-you-need-to-get-over-it/?amp=1


Click on the author's name and see this is the only story written by the guy and published by the website. Red flag right there.

If they will kill people why remove the drivers in the first place? Because SDC's will kill less people? We can save lives right now, today, by enforcing seatbelts use and force car manufacturers to link engine ignition, weight sensors in the seats and seatbelts buckles and save half of the victims with this minor adjustment. It is much easier, cheaper and time effective than pushing drunk driving like dangerous robots on public roads.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"We can save lives right now, today, by enforcing seatbelts use and force car manufacturers to link engine ignition, weight sensors in the seats and seatbelts buckles and save half of the victims with this minor adjustment."

Sounds like you've found a cause you can lead.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> "We can save lives right now, today, by enforcing seatbelts use and force car manufacturers to link engine ignition, weight sensors in the seats and seatbelts buckles and save half of the victims with this minor adjustment."
> 
> Sounds like you've found a cause you can lead.


I am not the one saying my revolutionary technology that is swallowing billions (which I don't have by the way) it will save lives if embraced in transportation and production cars.

How about acknowledging reality as a solely cause for making correct decisions and adjust our lives (IF necessary) to make REAL progress?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If self driving cars are going to kill people then why remove the driver ?

Honestly, I didn't get passed the article title. As soon as I read it I just closed the window.

Common sense is clearly overrated. But we can be sure that this guy was paid by the sdc's to propagandize this nonsense. 

All you need is to require drivers, require breathalyzers in all new cars and require driver-assist technology in all new cars.

You don't go backwards to go forwards. You don't take the driver out of the vehicle to make it more safe.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> I am not the one saying my revolutionary technology that is swallowing billions (which I don't have by the way) it will save lives if embraced in transportation and production cars.
> 
> How about acknowledging reality as a solely cause for making correct decisions and adjust our lives (IF necessary) to make REAL progress?


I didn't say you were the one that said,

"your revolutionary technology that is swallowing billions, will save lives if embraced in transportation and production cars".

You did say,

"We can save lives right now, today, by enforcing seatbelts use and force car manufacturers to link engine ignition, weight sensors in the seats and seatbelts buckles and save half of the victims with this minor adjustment."

The reality is autonomous cars will become a *reality.*

Like it or not.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Americans can be blinded by their faith in technology, to the point of almost being a religious cult, while overlooking far simpler and more effective solutions. Which is ironic because science and technology is supposed to be the opposite of religion. Kunstler uses the term 'techno-narcissism' to describe America's narcissistic obsession with technology.

The US has the highest rate of traffic fatalities in the developed world due to the simple fact that Americans drive more and spend far more time behind the wheel than anyone else in the western world.

So driving less, making cities more walkable and transit friendly, etc - this is a real solution to reducing the high number of traffic deaths, not this self-driving car nonsense - much cheaper and more effective to boot. Why overcomplicate things? Remember the K.I.S.S. principle? Keep It Simple Stupid.​


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

observer said:


> https://thenextweb.com/contributors...ople-heres-why-you-need-to-get-over-it/?amp=1


self driving car is the last thing Uber is interested on, the main asset Travis has is the bunch of stupid creepy losers brainwashed willing to drive for charity and donations, Uber don't have to worry about, clean up, insurance, maintenance, repairs, parking, gas......... Uber know they have the stupid drivers willing to do that for charity and donations or less
Self driving car is a hoax Uber invented to threat the drivers: "you better keep driving for such ridiculous cheap fares because I'm about to replace you" and the stupid drivers believe so
Lol


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> You did say,
> 
> "We can save lives right now, today, by enforcing seatbelts use and force car manufacturers to link engine ignition, weight sensors in the seats and seatbelts buckles and save half of the victims with this minor adjustment."


Unfortunately is not me to say that. Is the REAL numbers from NHTSA accident studies and statistics. "Of the 37,461 people killed in motor vehicle crashes in 2016, *48 percent were not wearing seat belts*"- https://www.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/seat-belts



observer said:


> The reality is autonomous cars will become a *reality.*
> 
> Like it or not.


WILL become a reality? You have a rich sense of humor.

Please buckle up, obey all te traffic signs and understand the word "LIMIT" on the speed limit signs, has a very clear meaning. Also do everything in your power to make sure your loved ones do the same because driving won't change for the next 5000 years.

Now, going back to this nice piece of BS propaganda you've posted, its author last article about "self driving cars" dates back in Jan 2017, when he wrote this for entrepreneur.com - https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/287435
Do you know what he is? The contributor paying for his BS to be published. That is actually very, very pathetic, on top of the monumental stupidity he writes about in the above copied toilet clogging stinky fresh manure. Full of germs filthy flies love it.

You probably published it to create traffic and another animated discussion. Makes sense as long as this is a discussion forum after all.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> self driving car is the last thing Uber is interested on, the main asset Travis has is the bunch of stupid creepy losers brainwashed willing to drive for charity and donations, Uber don't have to worry about, clean up, insurance, maintenance, repairs, parking, gas......... Uber know they have the stupid drivers willing to do that for charity and donations or less
> 
> Self driving car is a hoax Uber invented to threat the drivers: "you better keep driving for such ridiculous cheap fares because I'm about to replace you" and the stupid drivers believe so
> Lol


This is partly true. But I think Uber mainly uses the self-driving charade to promote an image of themself as this great cutting-edge technology company to get suckers err I mean investors excited enough to open their wallets.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If self driving cars are going to kill people then why remove the driver ?
> 
> Honestly, I didn't get passed the article title. As soon as I read it I just closed the window.
> 
> ...


If people are going to drive and kill people why not outlaw people driving cars?

Reading the title of an article and not reading the article itself because of a preconceived idea, only reinforces your belief and keeps your mind closed.

Common sense is not very common and is not learned by closing ones mind to other points of view.

"All you need is to require drivers, require breathalyzers in all new cars and require driver-assist technology in all new cars." *No idea what you are writing here.*

Smart people stop, evaluate and sometimes go backward and try another path to their goal. The way straight ahead is not always the best way to get to your destination.



Pedro Paramo66 said:


> self driving car is the last thing Uber is interested on, the main asset Travis has is the bunch of stupid creepy losers brainwashed willing to drive for charity and donations, Uber don't have to worry about, clean up, insurance, maintenance, repairs, parking, gas......... Uber know they have the stupid drivers willing to do that for charity and donations or less
> Self driving car is a hoax Uber invented to threat the drivers: "you better keep driving for such ridiculous cheap fares because I'm about to replace you" and the stupid drivers believe so
> Lol


Uber is only one of MANY companies developing self driving cars. Uber may actually run out of cash before they get their self driving tech working properly.



jocker12 said:


> Unfortunately is not me to say that. Is the REAL numbers from NHTSA accident studies and statistics. "Of the 37,461 people killed in motor vehicle crashes in 2016, *48 percent were not wearing seat belts*"- https://www.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/seat-belts
> 
> WILL become a reality? You have a rich sense of humor.
> 
> ...


My humor actually sucks.

I have buckled up since my 28 year old came home from kindergarten and chastised me for not wearing my seatbelt all the time. It has become a family custom to always buckle up wether we are driving one block or going on an interstate trip.

I just posted the article, YOU turned it into an animated discussion.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> Americans can be blinded by their faith in technology, to the point of almost being a religious cult, while overlooking far simpler and more effective solutions. Which is ironic because science and technology is supposed to be the opposite of religion. Kunstler uses the term 'techno-narcissism' to describe America's narcissistic obsession with technology.
> 
> The US has the highest rate of traffic fatalities in the developed world due to the simple fact that Americans drive more and spend far more time behind the wheel than anyone else in the western world.
> 
> So driving less, making cities more walkable and transit friendly, etc - this is a real solution to reducing the high number of traffic deaths, not this self-driving car nonsense - much cheaper and more effective to boot. Why overcomplicate things? Remember the K.I.S.S. principle? Keep It Simple Stupid.​


Because we aren't communists that can be ordered around.

SDCs are coming after the TNC because it's a $14T market.

It's not nonsense, it's the reality and it's here.



Pedro Paramo66 said:


> self driving car is the last thing Uber is interested on, the main asset Travis has is the bunch of stupid creepy losers brainwashed willing to drive for charity and donations, Uber don't have to worry about, clean up, insurance, maintenance, repairs, parking, gas......... Uber know they have the stupid drivers willing to do that for charity and donations or less
> Self driving car is a hoax Uber invented to threat the drivers: "you better keep driving for such ridiculous cheap fares because I'm about to replace you" and the stupid drivers believe so
> Lol


You're in for a rude awakening. You cost way more than an electric SDC fleet. WAAAAAY more.

Uber will never develop an SDC. It doesn't have to. There are plenty of players who will work with Uber. Waymo and Uber are even in talks and they hate each other. Regardless, Uber has several auto company partners that will more than likely provide the fleet at no cost other than a share of the fare.

Uber HAS to move to SDCs at some point to compete with the tidal wave of companies coming after the TNC market. Either way, SDCs or failure to compete, we lose our work.

Waymo alone has 85,000 SDCs currently on order. That's almost enough to replace all Uber drivers in the US and that's JUST Waymo.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> I am not the one saying my revolutionary technology that is swallowing billions (which I don't have by the way) it will save lives if embraced in transportation and production cars.
> 
> How about acknowledging reality as a solely cause for making correct decisions and adjust our lives (IF necessary) to make REAL progress?


You wanna know something?

Everyone investing in SDCs right now can make much more money investing in other things instead.

Sad.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> You wanna know something?
> 
> Everyone investing in SDCs right now can make much more money investing in other things instead.
> 
> Sad.


I think investing in the Titanic is a better bet at this point.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> You wanna know something?
> 
> Everyone investing in SDCs right now can make much more money investing in other things instead.
> 
> Sad.


Like what? Name a new product that has a wide open $14T market. That's over 3/4 of the entire US GDP for comparison. And that's not even including trucking or delivery.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Like what? Name a new product that has a wide open $14T market. That's over 3/4 of the entire US GDP for comparison. And that's not even including trucking or delivery.


The $14T number is not guaranteed

Cmon you should know that


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> The $14T number is not guaranteed
> 
> Cmon you should know that


Nothing is guaranteed. That's why they dump millions into market research.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The $14T number is not guaranteed
> 
> Cmon you should know that


He is trolling you, going back to the same behaviour he had before this comment










The only problem that allows trolls here is engaging them. They never change but they will make deceiving comments (like the one above) to get away with their crap.

If you think about it, the discussion you can have with a toll is entirely useless. They do not address the facts, or follow common sense. To them it is not a matter of different opinion based on legit sources, but only a matter of creating an argument with NO substance.

For some of them is also a matter of mental health.

You know an individual has a fundamental problem when he/she admits this










Normally, there is no issue with somebody having a different opinion, as long as that opinion makes sense or is coming from and supported by legitimate sources (in our case here). We can engage in very interesting discussions IF both/all parts are on the same level of understanding reality or respecting each other.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Nothing is guaranteed. That's why they dump millions into market research.


I don't quite get your point. Are you saying the more millions spent the more something is guaranteed? Because if you are saying that, it's totally wrong.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Because we aren't communists that can be ordered around.
> .


Western Europeans, Japan, Taiwan, are communists for using public transit and walking? New Yorkers are communist for using a subway?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Western Europeans, Japan, Taiwan, are communists for using public transit and walking? New Yorkers are communist for using a subway?


Betting *other people's lives on a delusion* - That is communism


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, guys. Time to stop calling each other names or referring to each others intelligence. 

Further similar behavior will cause you to be thread banned.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

observer said:


> If people are going to drive and kill people why not outlaw people driving cars?
> 
> Reading the title of an article and not reading the article itself because of a preconceived idea, only reinforces your belief and keeps your mind closed.
> 
> ...


You have a 28 year old in kindergarten?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Rat said:


> You have a 28 year old in kindergarten?


Lol!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

observer said:


> Ok, guys. Time to stop calling each other names or referring to each others intelligence.
> 
> Further similar behavior will cause you to be thread banned.


Does that include referring to someone as a commie?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

observer said:


> Ok, guys. Time to stop calling each other names or referring to each others intelligence.
> 
> Further similar behavior will cause you to be thread banned.


Understand who is initiating the name calling and act accordingly!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

getawaycar said:


> Does that include referring to someone as a commie?





jocker12 said:


> Understand who is initiating the name calling and act accordingly!


This isn't up for discussion.

If someone calls you a name report it and I or another mod will look at it. Do not respond with an insult.

If you respond to a comment be civil with each other or suffer the consequences.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

observer said:


> This isn't up for discussion.
> 
> If someone calls you a name report it and I or another mod will look at it. Do not respond with an insult.
> 
> If you respond to a comment be civil with each other or suffer the consequences.


There is a person who shall remain nameless who insults people constantly and he's on and off the site.

Coincidence?

His name rhymes with bomato


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I don't quite get your point. Are you saying the more millions spent the more something is guaranteed? Because if you are saying that, it's totally wrong.


I'm saying they know far more than you about markets and, yes, they get that understanding from investment into market research.



getawaycar said:


> Western Europeans, Japan, Taiwan, are communists for using public transit and walking? New Yorkers are communist for using a subway?


My point is that Americans will use the transportation they want to. Americans who have access to affordable a to b services choose them overwhelmingly. For your plan to work, you would have to use force or high taxation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://thenextweb.com/contributors...ople-heres-why-you-need-to-get-over-it/?amp=1


" Maximum Overdrive"

Is This really what Life is about ???

Next Big Brothers ( & the Holding Co.)
Google/ D.A.R.P.A. " Weaponized Big Dog" will keep us all in line for good ole Global Govt. !


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm saying they know far more than you about markets and, yes, they get that understanding from investment into market research.
> .


Waymo May know far more than me about technology which I fully admit

But I know "Waymo" than them about the business of transporting people.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Waymo May know far more than me about technology which I fully admit
> 
> But I know "Waymo" than them about the business of transporting people.


I see what you did there.

Do you know more about transporting people than every major auto company in the world? More than rental car companies? Why not just lay out to me how much more you know than those millions of professionals and experts?

Question: Do you find Waymo has exceeded your expectations?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Do you know more about transporting people than every major auto company in the world? More than rental car companies? Why not just lay out to me how much more you know than those millions of professionals and experts?
> 
> Question: Do you find Waymo has exceeded your expectations?


Yes.

They make the autos, they do not operate a service that tansports people.

Why would a company even want to switch gears so radically like that anyway?

That's like Pepsi all of a sudden saying they want to start making Pet Food.

Answer to your question: when Waymo is actually on par with Uber in the sense that it's a service for sale instead of in the "early rider program" it's in now where it's beta testing free rides in exchange for feedback shielded by NDAs, and after that happens if the public chooses to ride with the robots over Uber humans then and only then will Waymo have exceeded my expectations. I have no proof that will or will not happen but for many many reasons I have very serious doubts.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Yes.
> 
> They make the autos, they do not operate a service that tansports people.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Waymo doesn't even have the software to do rides up and running. Even with Uber having killed someone and shut down their program, they are still years ahead of Waymo because Waymo hasn't even done a ride with a rider at all yet, let alone a sdc ride.

For some reason those in the transportation industry are just pushing sdc's for the sake of pushing sdc's. Nobody really knows why at the moment.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Exactly. Waymo doesn't even have the software to do rides up and running. Even with Uber having killed someone and shut down their program, they are still years ahead of Waymo because Waymo hasn't even done a ride with a rider at all yet, let alone a sdc ride.
> 
> For some reason those in the transportation industry are just pushing sdc's for the sake of pushing sdc's. Nobody really knows why at the moment.


There's a couple reasons why they're pushing SDCs:

1. As a bs tactic to suck up more investor dollars
2. If "someday" it is going to happen they may as well start now.

The only question I have from a business perspective is if it does indeed take decades to happen how long will it take for the billions they spend now to ever get recouped?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Waymo May know far more than me about technology which I fully admit
> 
> But I know "Waymo" than them about the business of transporting people.


*Waymo Buys 62,000 Chrysler Minivans for Ride-SDC Hailing Service
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/31/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well*

iheartuber claims SDC will never happen
Bwahahahaha


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> *Waymo Buys 62,000 Chrysler Minivans for Ride-SDC Hailing Service
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/31/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well*
> 
> iheartuber claims SDC will never happen
> Bwahahahaha


You're not paying attention.

Buying cars does not guarantee pax will use them, nor does it prove that Waymo is ready to undertake the huge responsibility of running a taxi biz

For all your talk, Uber Phoenix drivers are still running business as usual.

Get back to me if that ever changes

Key word: IF


----------

